# Dog groomers and kennels



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

I have tried to find out if there are dog groomers and kennels in the Lourinha, Caldas da Rainha, Nazare, Alcobaca and Leiria areas, but to no avail.

Does anyone live in any of these towns, including Peniche and Torres Vedras? 

What are the prices they charge for both services? Grooming, nail cutting a Shih-Tzu cross?
Kennel charges per day, are they similar to UK - have indoor and outdoor areas, heating in winter, radio playing?

Any information is appreciated, after all they are a family member relocating too!!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried two groomers and have not yet been satisfied. Mt vet in Caldas will do the nails for free, so I have taken to trimming her hair on my own. Still looking for a better solution.

In terms of boarding, I believe that paws to claws boarding advertise on here, so hopefullyt it-s ok to include their URL. Home Page - Pet Boarding & House Sitting I have not personally used them, but you can check their references.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Duchess have a look on this thread.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...iving-portugal/664922-dog-kennels-lisbon.html. both kennels ave been recommended by the girl who runs the rescue I help and she is very picky!!! One isn't too far from Torres Vedras


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you both. I shall investigate. Also, are there pet shops in most towns for dog food, leads, beds etc?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Caldas has a pet shop near the government buildings square (e.g. Finanças, court). 
But, don't expect it to be stocked with the same assortment that you are used to. Online ordering is readily available, but can be a bit pricier with delivery. So, I recommend stocking up on favourite toys and snacks before you come, buy yourself some time to find suppliers when you get here.


----------

